# What are you eating?



## jordan_

Just thought I'd set up a thread for people to put pics, recipes and comments on what they are eating at any point on any meal of the day.

I'll start off with my omelette shortly once it's cooked


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3755


It doesn't look that appetising but it's lovely inside.

2 whole eggs

4 egg whites.

200g new potatoes chopped

1 very large tomato chopped.

2 light choices low fat sausages. Chopped

150g low fat cottage cheese.

Lightly fried in fry light

Then grilled

Voila !!


----------



## Christo23

Looks lovely Jordan omelettes are great can put what you want in them and bloody easy


----------



## jordan_

That's it mate I eat them nearly every night like you say soo easy aswell.


----------



## Lazyballs

Lunch 2 Slices granary 4egg whites 2 whole . 2 slices lean ham glass of cow juice










Tuna rice mixed veg 2nite for me


----------



## justin case

i just had sardines on toast and a bowl of oats...and i feel sick now...lol


----------



## Christo23

That's good also t I had chicken n rice tonight but eat it before I got chance to take pic! I've been eating a lot for me recently eating 3250 cals or over see how much il gain with these and up cals if I need to mostly carbs I'm eating at the mo tho


----------



## philb125

Wish I'd logged in earlier, love the thread.

Tonight had steak stir fry, beef, ground garlic, chillies, broccoli, peppers, mushroom, Soy sauce.

Next meal I'll take a pic!


----------



## jordan_

Don't up it too much mate you'll see weight go up but it will be mostly fat. 1lb a week is a good number to Aim for


----------



## Christo23

Cheers jord yeh just looking for a steady gain at mo not looking to bulk to quick as then have to shed fat n not a fan of cardio myself mate, what sort of protein carb ratio would u suggest for putting on weight?


----------



## Lazyballs

Chris I used to take photos of my Sunday dinners I had to put my spuds on another plate times have changed tho ill take a photo of every meal from now on .

I've cup of green tea after every meal gr8

J nice photo looks good omelettes are the ticket I make mine with 4egg whites 2 whole bacon with out fat mushroom chopped tomato red onion gives it a sweet taste fry er up some black pepper mix . cheese on top thro under grill gr8 . Never put spuds in it tho so gona try that


----------



## jordan_

Christo23 said:


> Cheers jord yeh just looking for a steady gain at mo not looking to bulk to quick as then have to shed fat n not a fan of cardio myself mate, what sort of protein carb ratio would u suggest for putting on weight?


High protein high carb dude.

I used to be a believer of 1g per lb of body weight but ive read a lot of journals and read a lot of things which recommend 1.5g per lb of body weight. So that's what I go for now


----------



## jordan_

fleg said:


> Chicken and sweet potato! Yummy...


Sweet pot is an acquired taste don't you think mate ?


----------



## Phenix

beef rice in mandarin sauce follow by 20 muscles


----------



## Christo23

Aubergines are a nice veg to go with dinner and leeks also have a fresh taste to them, love the sweet potatoes and parsnips are nice


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

View attachment 3757


Got this lovely fresh salmon on my last fishing tip.


----------



## Phenix

your not going fishing again RR PMSL


----------



## Lazyballs

Rr wat u flavour ur salmon with m8 looks a nice meal


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Meeky NO WAY too many fecking midges.

Lazy just a bit of black pepper a little water cover with cling film microwave full power for 3 minutes job done. I am just eating the last bit as i type yummy yummy.


----------



## Phenix

Well i am going to eat my last meal for the day


----------



## Lazyballs

Tip of the day well most will already no when cutting onions wash hands with cold water first and ur hands won't smell like onions


----------



## Ben_Dover

Here is what I eat every day at 12:30

200g turkey mince

60g basmati rice

1/2 tin choppd tomatoes

2 chillis

Paprika

Chilli powder

Garic


----------



## jordan_

roadrunner1 said:


> View attachment 3757
> 
> 
> Got this lovely fresh salmon on my last fishing tip.


Looks nice mate. I wish I liked fish


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3766


Lunch.

400g mince

Some tomato purée

Tin of chopped tomatoes

Lots of random spices from the cupboard.

170g rice (dry weight)


----------



## yannyboy

10oz of salmon, brown rice and a little green veg, lol

View attachment 3767


----------



## jordan_

That looks nice yann. I need to make myself like fish lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

My 3pm meal...

150g chicken

65g spicy couscous

Half a courgette

Handful of frozen peppers

1 chilli


----------



## Lazyballs

Dinner 6.30


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

That looks realy nice T, cant quite make out what the protein is, is it fish?


----------



## Phenix

just a other 20 muscles then my dinner will be chicken


----------



## Phenix

fleg said:


> Looks like haddock. Jealous.
> 
> Just you wait you fcukers till I eat my cheat on Saturday coz it's gonna be dirty!


is that after dinner with the girl fleg pmsl


----------



## Phenix

2nd last meal fit in a other before bed
View attachment 3775


----------



## Lazyballs

Rr fish of some sort lol she made dinner

Liked your salmon tho and yannys salmon looks the ticket

Meeks I'm just new to fish don't no if I could go muscles lol

Looking forward to Sunday see every 1s cheat meal mine will be more like a cheat day lol


----------



## Phenix

**** I was spelling that wrong he he It mussels more protein then beef 20G a time bud


----------



## Lazyballs

Might get her to get them in fish market fri . How about the 1s in jar wat they like m8


----------



## Phenix

We often overlook octopus, mussels, calamari and oysters for protein. Not only are they protein-rich foods but, surprisingly, mussels, octopus and oysters provide more iron than beef and lamb. Calamari and eggs are both high in cholesterol but, unless you have high cholesterol, it shouldn't present a problem, provided the diet is also rich in fibrous fresh vegetables and whole grains.

The table below gives you the protein and energy content for 100g of protein rich foods.

Protein and energy content

Food (100g)

Protein

Energy (KJ)

Lean beef steak

Lean lamb

Chicken breast

Fresh salmon

Canned salmon

Fresh tuna

Canned tuna

Octopus

Calamari

Tofu

Eggs (two medium)

Low-fat cottage cheese

Low-fat natural yogurt

Canned mackerel

12 oysters

Mussels

Grilled snapper

Grilled dory fillets

19.95

28.40

28.10

24.30

19.40

30.60

22.10

23.62

28.40

8.10

12

17.70

5.90

15.40

21.96

19.20

26.30

24.30

535

746

774

740

722

777

458

479

559

306

614

376

223

798

554

564

524

460


----------



## yannyboy

Jeez Meeky, I can't read that on my Tapatalk, lol


----------



## Phenix

LazyT said:


> Might get her to get them in fish market fri . How about the 1s in jar wat they like m8


Tesco have fresh ones mate lovely. Need to check the jar ones bud don't really know


----------



## Phenix

yannyboy said:


> Jeez Meeky, I can't read that on my Tapatalk, lol


how were are you pmsl


----------



## Slim Sensations

Today's diet

Alpen for Breakfast with 2 fat burning tablets and coffee before gym

Protein shake after gym

5 pieces of fruit throughout the day at 2 hour intervals

water roughly 4 litre's

packet of nuts spread throughout the day

Lunch Burritos not good too much cheese

Dinner Chicken with a side of more chicken and a dash of extra chicken

To be honest not the greatest day of my diet but at least I did'nt bow to the pressure of milk chocolate biscuits (MY WEAKNESS)

Cheers


----------



## Lazyballs

Slim All round a healthy day tho


----------



## Slim Sensations

thanks but I don't think Manny will be sitting down to burritos tonight

Also my fitness pal a diet tracker I use does not like mexican food lol


----------



## Slim Sensations

Normally a egg breakfast for me put slept in 15 minutes longer than planned which destroyed by egg preparation time

Alpen is sugary and that's why it is so nice


----------



## Lazyballs

My brother gave me 3 bot of liquid egg whites witch seems handy . And a bag of myprotein choc mint real sweet after taste .

Where dose every 1 else buy egg whites as the mp 1s have use with in 3days when opened is there a longer ex on other brands

Also what are they like to drink as there tested for salmonella or thro them in shake


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Slim Sensations said:


> Today's diet
> 
> Alpen for Breakfast with 2 fat burning tablets and coffee before gym
> 
> Protein shake after gym
> 
> 5 pieces of fruit throughout the day at 2 hour intervals
> 
> water roughly 4 litre's
> 
> packet of nuts spread throughout the day
> 
> Lunch Burritos not good too much cheese
> 
> Dinner Chicken with a side of more chicken and a dash of extra chicken
> 
> To be honest not the greatest day of my diet but at least I did'nt bow to the pressure of milk chocolate biscuits (MY WEAKNESS)
> 
> Cheers


Alpen the fat burners, sounds like a diet my wife would have. I give in.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

LazyT said:


> My brother gave me 3 bot of liquid egg whites witch seems handy . And a bag of myprotein choc mint real sweet after taste .
> 
> Where dose every 1 else buy egg whites as the mp 1s have use with in 3days when opened is there a longer ex on other brands
> 
> Also what are they like to drink as there tested for salmonella or thro them in shake


What is it about liquid eggs. Lidl .89p for 10 & you can have egg whites egg yolks full eggs usually a good sell by date.


----------



## Ben_Dover

roadrunner1 said:


> What is it about liquid eggs. Lidl .89p for 10 & you can have egg whites egg yolks full eggs usually a good sell by date.


I use mine after 5 days and they are fine... 89p is goo for 10. Myprotein is £24 for 6 litres?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Are you all enjoying your food today???

[video=youtube;iEeMJgV75nQ]


----------



## jordan_

It's more convenient for me to buy eggs weekly. 89p at lidl 4 boxes job done


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3796


Pre blended

View attachment 3797


Blended

Morning shake.

1.5 scoop of whey. (35g scoop)

Pint of semi skimmed milk.

150g of Scottish oats.

Brekky of champions.


----------



## Slim Sensations

Yesterday's diet

Scrambled eggs, coffee and fat burners for breakfast

packet of nuts for snacks

apple x2, banana x2, avacado (that's my 5 a day done)

sweet patato and smoked salmon for lunch

afternoon coffee

fried chicken and brown rice for dinner

pretty happy with that and it all tasted great, who said healthy food was not nice


----------



## jordan_

Slim Sensations said:


> Yesterday's diet
> 
> Scrambled eggs, coffee and fat burners for breakfast
> 
> packet of nuts for snacks
> 
> apple x2, banana x2, avacado (that's my 5 a day done)
> 
> sweet patato and smoked salmon for lunch
> 
> afternoon coffee
> 
> fried chicken and brown rice for dinner
> 
> pretty happy with that and it all tasted great, who said healthy food was not nice


I think 5 a day is supposed to be 5 different portions of fruit and veg ? Healthy day though slim well done


----------



## Ben_Dover

Every world cup / euros my boss cooks in the style of whoever we are playing and has a party... Here's what I ate this morning (cooked obviously). Tasted like rubbery chicken!


----------



## jordan_

Frog legs !!! Always wanted to try them


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3817


160 g of turkey mince

200g chopped toms

Various spices

140g of basmati rice.


----------



## jakal2001

Dorsey said:


> Are you all enjoying your food today???
> 
> [video=youtube;iEeMJgV75nQ]


WTFFFFF... Man that is F8cking NASTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Lazyballs

Jc that's bad it was like a ice cream machine wer u pull the leaver


----------



## Ben_Dover

Stealing my recipe's Jordan?


----------



## jordan_

BJ1938 said:


> Stealing my recipe's Jordan?


No mate lol I rarely eat it. And to be honest I can't eat it all it's dry as fcuk lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Not suprised with that much rice!!


----------



## franki3

The missus does look after me


----------



## ElleMac

View attachment 3818


This is just oats, soaked in EN blueberry cheesecake whey overnight then microwaved inside the tub in the morning, the sauce is 10g whey with water, also left overnight so it set to an icing consistency, and berries. That's it, nothing else. Perfect breakfast


----------



## jordan_

ElleMac said:


> View attachment 3818
> 
> 
> This is just oats, soaked in EN blueberry cheesecake whey overnight then microwaved inside the tub in the morning, the sauce is 10g whey with water, also left overnight so it set to an icing consistency, and berries. That's it, nothing else. Perfect breakfast


That looks amazing lol. I'm hungry now


----------



## Lazyballs

ElleMac said:


> View attachment 3818
> 
> 
> This is just oats, soaked in EN blueberry cheesecake whey overnight then microwaved inside the tub in the morning, the sauce is 10g whey with water, also left overnight so it set to an icing consistency, and berries. That's it, nothing else. Perfect breakfast


I thought u we're out for a meal it's something u see in a good restaurant


----------



## ElleMac

I just make my food look pretty to make it more appetising! It certainly makes it easier in the mornings, especially after you've been doing cardio!!


----------



## Lazyballs

She put the devils juice in my dinner lol










And a we slice of that please lol


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3819


Peanut butter and sugar reduced jam. Then bed


----------



## justheretosnoop

Breakfast for Dorsey x 2 in front of Little Einsteins:

View attachment 3822


----------



## Ben_Dover

Today's lunch, 80g couscous with courgettes and peppers, salmon fillet cooked in evoo, garlic and chillis!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dorsey said:


> Breakfast for Dorsey x 2 in front of Little Einsteins:
> 
> View attachment 3822


Breastmilk and weetabix?


----------



## justheretosnoop

Oats, LEW, whey for me and HIPP Organic for the little man. Ain't nobody hangin off mummy-bear's nipps bar me in this house!!


----------



## jordan_

I tried my mrs breast milk once very sweet tasting. Before anyone says it it was fresh out of the BOTTLE lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

My mrs used to squeeze them in my face for a laugh if I wasnt paying her any attention, its not the best tasting thing i've ever eaten I must admit!


----------



## justheretosnoop

BJ1938 said:


> My mrs used to squeeze them in my face for a laugh if I wasnt paying her any attention, its not the best tasting thing i've ever eaten I must admit!


I dunno what's worse, that or the vid I posted a few days back!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Back puss or titty milk? I know what i'd choose :hungry:


----------



## ElleMac

fleg said:


> Elle how can I make sweet potato and chicken look pretty coz it sure as hell doesn't taste it and after 2.5 weeks it's only getting harder lol


I actually have an answer to this!! Make the sweet potato into little chips, teeny tiny, like the photo I've attached below. If you're adding in fats have some oil, but literally rub it over them with your hands so you don't need to use a lot. Lush with paprika to season. Add some nice dried herbs and seasoning to your chicken and slice it up!!  I eat the same things all the time, I'm always looking to make them look appetising,

This picture by the way is homemade mini burgers (150g extra lean steak mince and egg white) topped with salsa, roasted asparagus and roasted sweet potato chips. Nomm!!

View attachment 3832


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Looks good el want to start including asparagus in my meals as well


----------



## LBREED

That looks good elle... Especially seeing as its just sweet potato, mince, and asparagus!!! I would post pics but my food is so bland it would probably just blend in with the background of this forum haha ;-)


----------



## justheretosnoop

Elle - your sweet potato chips, you ever managed to get them truly crispy like a chip should be?


----------



## jordan_

Spray em with fry light that should make them crispy


----------



## justheretosnoop

I have mate and they still came out pretty soft!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Now Elle is a mod I think she deserves a Delia style "how to make your boring food look good" section!


----------



## jordan_

BJ1938 said:


> Now Elle is a mod I think she deserves a Delia style "how to make your boring food look good" section!


Excellent idea !


----------



## garathnormanmtts

Spicy chicken burger with coke


----------



## justheretosnoop

View attachment 3851


Chicken, tuna, rice and sweetcorn all fresh out the 6-pack bag along with 3g CLO.

Dont normally eat tinned tuna btw, just ran out of cooked chicken breasts and seriously couldn't be arsed to prep any!


----------



## jordan_

Did that 6 pack bag come with the mod job


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha nah, had that little baby a while now...Xmas pressie off the misses. Best toy i've got!


----------



## philb125

Fish and chips, cod fillet with ground chilli and garlic and sweet potato roasted....

View attachment 3859


----------



## justheretosnoop

View attachment 3862


250g ex-lean minced steak in a dash of passata left over from last night along with 60g cous cous and 100g chopped broccoli.


----------



## AChappell

I was just eating chicken, some broccoli and you guessed it some rice. washed down with a black coffee. The joys of precontest dieting. I should stay out of this thread and avoid all the tasty treats and massive portions that are likely to pop up.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Is it chicken, rice & veg pretty much all the way at the minute Andy? That's standard for me 3 times a day anyway usually. Could prob handle it more often but family to consider in the evening.


----------



## Ben_Dover

What's next on this list for you Andy? Another comp soon I take it?


----------



## AChappell

Pretty much Dorsey, I mix it up with sweet and white potato's though and I include lots of different green veggies, foods like this are a staple though. If your eating 3 meals like that 7 days a week plus a clean breakfast that's 28 meals out of 35. That sounds pretty solid for making progress to me Dorsey, its a hobbie after all so family has to come first. The next show is on the 16th of September BJ and its the BNBF British finals. I'm away to France next week so I've had to stay on my diet after the show as an almost damage limitation method. I'm going to be screwed for sticking to my diet next week!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nothing a good 6-pack bag won't help sort out!!


----------



## jordan_

View attachment 3863


5 eggs

2 whole

3 whites

1 and a half tomatoes (larger ones)

100g basmati rice (dry weight)

Some grated cheese

And a small serving of ranchers sauce


----------



## renshaw

Did you missus choose that plate Jordon?? hahah!

Anyways, forgot to take a photo.. Half a chicken, sweet spud and peas XD

Couldn't finish all the potato though.


----------



## jordan_

renshaw said:


> Did you missus choose that plate Jordon?? hahah!
> 
> Anyways, forgot to take a photo.. Half a chicken, sweet spud and peas XD
> 
> Couldn't finish all the potato though.


Mate my kitchen is pink lol. Pink cupcake teapot pink kettle the lot lol. Keeps her happy


----------



## renshaw

jordan0689 said:


> Mate my kitchen is pink lol. Pink cupcake teapot pink kettle the lot lol. Keeps her happy


Got same thing going on mate.. She decided she no longer like all the red matching set, she now wants them all in mixed pastel colours, plates, tea/coffee jar, utensil stand thing... you name it the bloody works. wouldn't be so bad but we only brought the other stuff about 4 months ago.

Told her I'd get the stuff when been paid, just to shut her up!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Half a large Domino's, half a garlic pizza bread, half a chicken strippers meal and 6 pints if blackthorns... Tut tut tut


----------



## renshaw

Sure 6 pints of black thorn is one of your five a day from the apples..... XD


----------



## Ben_Dover

I'd better have another 24 pints, not had any veg today


----------



## renshaw

Haha, I do brew my own ciders but never actaully looked in to what amount of vit stuff is left behind after its been fermented if any!! Might actaully look in to it..

Although we all know the negative effects over rule the postive, BUT i always like to find a positive to quote heh


----------



## renshaw

To quote i site,

"The favorite choice for the term "Apple Cider" is 1 cup of Apple Cider which has about 4 % of daily Vitamin C, Calcium 2% and Iron 5%"

//edit:

Although i didn't state if it is apple juice made from Cider apples OR actually Cider..


----------



## renshaw

I am assuming your are from the USA?? If so.. above post is advertisment


----------



## justheretosnoop

View attachment 3875


100g chicken

2 large eggs

50g rice

150g broccoli

...then same again in a couple of hrs. Leg press could be interesting later!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Looks pretty bland ! Do you have no type of sauce at all with your meals dude?


----------



## Phenix

Looks nice And a lovely tidy desk lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nah, I sometimes use the Schwartz herbs/spices but not every day. Try to steer clear of as much salt/sugar as I possibly can, don't think they agree with me.

Can handle the blandness so long as i'm progressing.


----------



## justheretosnoop

View attachment 3881


Cheat night tonight. Fajita's a la Dorsey!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

is that guacamole in a tube?? i tried for the first time 100g of dried oats today with some blueberry cheesecake whey blended with milk for brekky and was pleasently suprised hhmmmm was like sand toward the the bottom tho =-)


----------



## jordan_

Lol when you get to the bottom just add more milk bud. And keep shaking whilst your drinking


----------



## Loz1466868022

now you tell me


----------



## philb125

lozza said:


> is that guacamole in a tube?? i tried for the first time 100g of dried oats today with some blueberry cheesecake whey blended with milk for brekky and was pleasently suprised hhmmmm was like sand toward the the bottom tho =-)


Blueberry cheesecake 1 part to 2 parts oats makes great porridge!


----------



## justheretosnoop

What, your first time having oats with whey Loz or just uncooked oats?

Ps yes it's in a tube, mess free and back in the fridge for next time!!


----------



## jordan_

Sour cream Dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop

Yeah man, that was in the other tube! Fajita's are bangin!!


----------



## jordan_

I love fajitas. Mexican food is my favourite


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Fajitas and Tacos all the way!

Never can find a decent place to get Tacos over here at all!

Chiquitos forget it, waste of time!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Dorsey said:


> What, your first time having oats with whey Loz or just uncooked oats?
> 
> Ps yes it's in a tube, mess free and back in the fridge for next time!!


Yes mate dried oats with whey I've been looking forward to the sandy part now at the bottom highlight of my morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover

Like this lozza?










75g oats in water and a scoop of vanilla pro6!

(and yes I like to doodle on my notepad) haha


----------



## jordan_

Mate that looks minging lol


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, how much water???


----------



## LaMbErT*

Little bit of wholemeal pasta, half a big ass tin of tuna, wee squirt of light mayo and some pepper.

In my nephews winnie the pooh bowl cause its the only microwaveable bowl I have the now lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dorsey said:


> Ha, how much water???


By the time my whey is mixed in it's perfect


----------



## Phenix

BJ1938 said:


> Like this lozza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75g oats in water and a scoop of vanilla pro6!
> 
> (and yes I like to doodle on my notepad) haha


What foock Told you to stay off the drink mate


----------



## Ben_Dover




----------



## LaMbErT*

That looks good minus the mushrooms !

Just had a baked sweet potato, loads of green beans/sweetcorn/peas and some chicken


----------



## rhay80

My favourite today was tuna sandwich on wholemeal bread. I mix the tuna with a little olive oil, 2 chopped fresh chillies, a little salt, a good pinch of lemon pepper and a splash of vinegar, with some fresh chopped lettuce chucked in. Yum yum


----------



## Ben_Dover

Tuna and chillis... Love that combo!


----------



## jordan_

Just had a kebab  cheat night tonight


----------



## Phenix

jordan0689 said:


> just had a kebab  cheat night tonight


lucky pig mmmm


----------



## Ben_Dover

This is a picture thread guys, show us what your eating not describe it


----------



## Brockyboy

Just about to get stuck into some egg and soldiers!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Pictuuuuures!!!!!


----------

